# Mossburg 500cg???



## MiniMarine0311 (May 20, 2007)

I have a Moss 500CG in 20ga...I've tried like hell to figure out what the CG stands for at the end, I've taken it to a few gun shops around me and they don't seem to know anyone know what it means???


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Try going to their website and find some contact info and call them.
:sniper:


----------



## MiniMarine0311 (May 20, 2007)

I forgot to put that in there. I tried that also and was on hold for what seemed like days and I got frustrated and hung up also shot them numerous e-mails and never heard anything back from them. I was hoping someone knew on here. Kind of a last resort. I have also tried looking in the "Gun Bible" and didn't even find my shotgun in there.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I know what you mean I tried calling my local Dicks store and was on hold 3 times for a total of about 20 min.
:sniper:


----------

